# Suspect charged with murder after cop kills innocent woman?



## SFW (Aug 27, 2014)

Cop with shitty aim fires 9 times at a suspect who they believed was armed. 

He wasnt pointing the gun at cops, but they believed he was armed. 

Anyway, they gun him down in a hail of bullets and a stray bullet fired by the officer hits and kills an innocent woman. 










*Kody Roach, 23, now faces a first-degree felony murder charge in Vixen Bar shooting.*


*The man described by a 911 caller as a "gun wielding maniac" who  authorities say drew the fire of a police officer last week &#151; including a  stray shot that killed a bystander &#151; now faces a murder charge, the Orlando Police Department said. 

**Kody Roach, 23, was shot and wounded by police outside Vixen Bar on  Orange Avenue in downtown Orlando in the early hours of Aug. 19.*

*He was taken to a local hospital and survived, but 22-year-old  innocent bystander Maria Fernanda Godinez, who apparently was struck by a  stray shot from Officer Eduardo Sanguino's gun, was fatally injured in  the gunfire.

*
*According to a newly released affidavit, Sanguino and a fellow  bicycle officer, Jeff Angel, arrived at Vixen as dispatchers relayed  initial witness 911 reports that Roach had opened fire into the club.
*
* They found Roach at the bar's locked door, the affidavit states. He  reportedly walked to the street "pointing his right hand at the  officers," and ignored commands to get on the ground, instead backing up  toward the bar again

**Angel fired his Taser, which was thwarted by Roach's loose clothes, the affidavit says.*
*After trying the door again, Roach went for his waistband with his right hand, the affidavit says:*
*"In order to prevent an armed individual from causing harm to any  members of the public or to any of the surrounding officers, Ofc.  Sanguino discharges his firearm nine times striking Roach at least five  times," it states.

*
*As he fell, Roach dropped a .40 caliber Ruger handgun from his right  hand, the affidavit states. Investigators would later determine the gun  was not loaded, but had been reported stolen, and Roach was the prime  suspect.*

*Soon after, the officers were informed that a young woman, Fernanda Godinez, had been hit in the shoulder.

**Though interviews with Vixen Bar employees and surveillance video,  investigators were able to piece together the events that preceded the  shooting, the affidavit says:
*
*Roach arrived 12:22 a.m., "appeared to be heavily intoxicated and was  acting in a belligerent manner," knocking a drink from a club goer's  hand, the affidavit says. Another patron said Roach had put his gun on  the bar top.*

*After trying to get Roach to pay for his drinks, bar employees threw  him out, the affidavit says. One saw Roach reach for his waistband and  rushed inside, locking the front door, investigators say.

*
*According to the affidavit, Roach repeatedly banged on the locked door with the muzzle of the gun, leaving imprints.*
*He was also seen pacing back and forth with the gun in his hand,  authorities said. Just before his violent confrontation with police,  Roach went next door to Gitto's Pizza and ordered a slice, the affidavit  says.
*
*The Florida Department of Law Enforcement is investigating the  shooting. Sanguino and Angel are on administrative leave, as is common  in police-involved shootings.

*
*Roach now faces a charge of first-degree felony murder. When he  fired, Sanguino had probable cause to believe Roach was committing  attempted armed burglary and armed trespassing, investigators concluded.*

*"As a result of Roach's actions, an individual was killed therefore  probable cause exist to further charge Roach with first degree felony  murder," the new arrest affidavit states.*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...-murder-charge-vixen-20140826,0,4849648.story


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 27, 2014)

Manslaughter at best. A good lawyer will have have him out in 6 months on a weapons charge.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 27, 2014)

In AZ it is called Capital Murder. Your illegal actions cause another to react which caused the death of another. It is the perp's responsibility.  If he wasn't being the fool, the girl would be alive.  This is why I pounded into the heads of my family, "If there is gunfire or any police action, be somewhere else!"


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 27, 2014)

I believe it is also murder if a death ensues when in the act of a felony.  Ie, robbery suspect kills someone in a car accident while fleeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2014)

What felony did he commit, Disorderly conduct? I dont think thats a felony. 

Hmm, I guess having the stolen gun would be a felony. But possession of stolen property equates to him being liable for murder 1?


----------



## theestone (Aug 28, 2014)

SFW said:


> What felony did he commit, Disorderly conduct? I dont think thats a felony.
> 
> Hmm, I guess having the stolen gun would be a felony. But possession of stolen property equates to him being liable for murder 1?



He had a gun, threatened people, and was behaving violently. Blatantly displayed  the gun in a threatening manner. Was aggressive towards police. Had he not done any of this she would not be dead. It is because of him. Fuck that guy, don't defend him. 

I hate the police as much add the next guy. But this guy deserves what he gets.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 28, 2014)

I dont know about murder 1 but not manslaughter. Negligent homicide?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Aug 28, 2014)

theestone said:


> He had a gun, threatened people, and was behaving violently. Blatantly displayed  the gun in a threatening manner. Was aggressive towards police. Had he not done any of this she would not be dead. It is because of him. Fuck that guy, don't defend him.
> 
> I hate the police as much add the next guy. But this guy deserves what he gets.


So the police officer who dumped half his magazine while pedestrians are present (missing almost half of his rounds by the way) has zero liability for the girls death? I dunno.

Thats like swat raiding a house for narcotics and they throw a flash grenade into the house...and that flash grenade kills an infant, do we charge the father with murder? 

I mean afteralll, the baby would be alive if there wasnt a search warrant for dad.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 28, 2014)

Who said the legal system is fair?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maniclion (Aug 28, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Who said the legal system is fair?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Justice is blind, as blind as that cop obviously was...didn't that 911 call say they tased him before shooting?  If a trained cop can't hit a target in taser range he needs to get his eyes checked and retake his pistol quals...if his eyes are bad or his pistol quals were lacking he needs to be held accountable for some portion of the life that was lost.  Drunk gun thieving scumbag def. should take the brunt of punitive action though...


----------



## Swiper (Aug 28, 2014)

SFW said:


> So the police officer who dumped half his magazine while pedestrians are present (missing almost half of his rounds by the way) has zero liability for the girls death? I dunno.
> 
> Thats like swat raiding a house for narcotics and they throw a flash grenade into the house...and that flash grenade kills an infant, do we charge the father with murder?
> 
> I mean afteralll, the baby would be alive if there wasnt a search warrant for dad.



"Officials in Georgia?s Habersham County are refusing to pay for the mounting medical expenses of a toddler seriously injured by a flash grenade after a failed SWAT team raid earlier this year."
http://rt.com/usa/181100-baby-swat-grenade-medical/


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 28, 2014)

No charges for LASD deputy who fatally struck cyclist while typing on computer



http://www.dailynews.com/general-ne...-milton-olin-no-charges-against-typing-deputy




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 28, 2014)

maniclion said:


> Justice is blind, as blind as that cop obviously was...didn't that 911 call say they tased him before shooting?  If a trained cop can't hit a target in taser range he needs to get his eyes checked and retake his pistol quals...if his eyes are bad or his pistol quals were lacking he needs to be held accountable for some portion of the life that was lost.  Drunk gun thieving scumbag def. should take the brunt of punitive action though...


thats what I was thinking plus 9 shots and still didnt kill him. cop should be charged with murder for not being proficient with a firearm. as a cop you only need to be a good driver and able to hit a target your shooting at


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 30, 2014)

this is an example of what is called "proximate cause"


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> He's alive!!  Did you get laid yet?



not yet


----------



## Big Puppy (Aug 30, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> No charges for LASD deputy who fatally struck cyclist while typing on computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is bullshit. I can't even imagine what I'd do if that happened to someone I know.  They oughta hang him


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> thats what I was thinking plus 9 shots and still didnt kill him. cop should be charged with murder for not being proficient with a firearm. as a cop you only need to be a good driver and able to hit a target your shooting at



Considering most cops only shoot their pistol when they qualify once per year it's no wonder he couldn't hit his target.


----------



## charley (Aug 31, 2014)

...the cock roach guy is guilty....    BUT !!  .. we need better cops, the same with school teachers,we pay them bullshit money,& don't screen for mental illness, sex or drug problems..  i have both 'cop & teacher' friends that hate their jobs, they don't really have the community support they need, both are 'legal babysitters' for a city of poor people, doper's, nut balls, gangs.... they work for money to live on..      Double the pay scale , and make it a job worth having, attract the best, not those just looking for a stable life with all the benefits that come with city jobs...    imho


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2014)

Pay teachers and cops like they are rock stars and you'll suddenly find the best of the best fighting to become teachers and cops.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 1, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Pay teachers and cops like they are rock stars and you'll suddenly find the best of the best fighting to become teachers and cops.




money doesn't solve all problems.  competition and accountability brings out the best. schools have no competition or incentive to be the best.  get govt out of the business of education and you'll see some serious changes for the better.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 2, 2014)

Swiper said:


> money doesn't solve all problems.  competition and accountability brings out the best. schools have no competition or incentive to be the best.  get govt out of the business of education and you'll see some serious changes for the better.



Making schools for-profit won't solve anything.  It'll make things worse.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 2, 2014)

Kick out the unions or at least let shitty teachers get fired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Sep 3, 2014)

Police paid for her funeral. And roach was downgraded to Murder 2, Which is still a joke. He's a self destructive drunk. Not a murderer. 







...and here we have Another case of fine police work in Orlando Florida. 

Who is their Firearms instructor? Stevie Wonder?



> Officer Johnston faces charges of shooting into an occupied vehicle and  discharging a firearm in public. Investigators say *he fired 23 shots  from a Bushmaster AR-15 rifle at a car driven by domestic-violence  suspect Derrick Lattimore*. Johnston declined to be interviewed by  JHIT, records show. But surveillance cameras recorded as Johnston, who  was outside the garage, retrieved the assault rifle from his patrol car  and opened fire into the garage toward Lattimore.
> 
> *Lattimore was  not wounded by the gunfire*, but a fellow officer who drove Johnston to  Orlando police headquarters after the shooting told JHIT investigators  that Johnston seemed to be under the impression that he had killed him.




http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...k-lattimore-officer-anthony-watts-opd-officer


----------



## powerlifter83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Swiper said:


> money doesn't solve all problems.  competition and accountability brings out the best. schools have no competition or incentive to be the best.  get govt out of the business of education and you'll see some serious changes for the better.


You are both 100% right


----------

